# rig pics



## finnegan (Oct 4, 2000)

heres some pics of my rig taken dec7th in buffalo,ny

ps, i'm dumping this truck in jan for a new dodge


----------



## mdb landscaping (Sep 29, 2000)

ahhhhhhh, dont go dodge. im just not a dodge fan. i think you messed up. dont see any pics.


----------



## 2401 (Feb 3, 2001)

Finnegan - I don't see any pics either.  

Are you using the "attach file" feature, or posting links to 'em?


----------



## BOSS Adam (Jun 13, 2001)

I don't see and pics either  






Adam


----------



## finnegan (Oct 4, 2000)

*sorry*

hope this one works


----------



## 2401 (Feb 3, 2001)

Still "no function" on the pics. 

How large are they? (File size in kb) If they aren't too big, you should be able to use the "Attach file" feature and post the pic with your reply. (Max size 102400 bytes, about 100 kb) Use the button marked "Browse" to get to the pic you wish to attach.

Here's one of my old "relic", file size is 82 kb:


----------



## mdb landscaping (Sep 29, 2000)

heres a pic of my truck all cleaned up. prolly going to have to get it dirty tomorrow morning. 2-6 inches possibly.


----------



## 2401 (Feb 3, 2001)

Mdb - I'm just radiating sympathy at your plight!  Only snow I'm likely to see tomorrow will be in a spray can (Christmas decorating)

Nice combination you have - Chevy and Fisher!


----------



## #1 plowtech (Dec 8, 2001)

check out this pusher! cheap and affordable,buy as a kit!!


----------



## DaveK (Jul 9, 2001)

Those look a little like Turk-Key Wings, but don't look self-leveling or free-floating. And Turk-Key Wings can be installed/removed in seconds with no tools.


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

mdb,nice looking truck/plow,its almost a shame to use it,its so clean!I notice your headlights are aimed way high,is this becuase you havent adjusted them yet,or does it squat that much with the blade on,also it looks like you have cranked on the torsion bars ,or you put weight in it,since it sits level.My friend has the identical truck to yours,its getting a Boss 8'2"V next week,I was wondering how yours handled the weight.I was considering ordering him the Timbrens,but am waiting for more feedback.


----------



## mdb landscaping (Sep 29, 2000)

funny you bring that up. right after i took that pic, i went and adjusted the lights. the truck hardly squats at all. i had a 1500 before this, and that squatted bad even with timbrens. the 2500HD hardly squats at all.


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

Thanks for the reply,I think we wil try it first,if it squats bad,we'll put them on.He has the VYU snowplow prep package on his,so it should have the HD springs.


----------



## DaveO (Dec 21, 1999)

Mdb,

Nice looking truck....for a Chevy. Just bustin ya, it is a real sharp truck!

Dave


----------



## TRITONSNOWREM (Aug 4, 2001)

Now you are talking Finnegan!! Dodge Tough!


----------



## PamelaRose (Mar 1, 2001)

My '88 chevy V-30


----------



## PamelaRose (Mar 1, 2001)

My other "Truck" 155,000 GVW


----------



## Bad Boy (Dec 21, 2000)

Here is my truck in action


----------



## Duncan IN (Nov 9, 2000)

2000 Dodge Ram Diesel--2001 8'2" Boss V


----------



## Tim1075 (Feb 14, 2000)

92 F-350 8'6 western ultramount


----------



## Tim1075 (Feb 14, 2000)

Back-up truck 85 F-350 8ft fisher 2wd


----------



## Big Todd (Dec 8, 2001)

Here are a couple of pics of my old truck. Plowed w/ it for 5 years. I hope to post a few of my new truck and the others in our fleet next week.
http://community.webshots.com/album/30505082THkhelVnNq


----------



## SkykingHD (Jan 31, 2002)

*Trucks use same parts*

GM, Ford and DaimlerChrysler use the same heavy parts in most heavy duty trucks. Spicer Dana diffs, new process transfercases, Steering boxes same. GM and DaimlerChrysler make a transmission at New Venture Gear in NY. The way I look at it who ever gives me the best price. Have owned Dodge, Ford, Chevy, International and all have good and bad points. 
Same type of stamping presses stamp out parts buy UAW members. Only thing differant money goes to differant companys.
Plowed snow 29 yrs worked at DaimlerChrysler 25 yrs. Had all brand of trucks break.
Next time you break a diff and Ford dealer doesnt have parts you can get from the other 2 guys.

Dave
PS love the Cummins turbo diesel what a snow plow truck.


----------



## Ohiosnow (Sep 20, 2001)

*My rig*



Must be doing something wrong.


----------



## timsjeep (Feb 9, 2002)

You all have such nice new plow trucks. Here is mine. Its a 74 f100 with a Fisher 7 1/2. Who has the oldest plow truck?


----------



## MTCK (Feb 13, 2000)

Hey Big Tod, how much work was it to swap on the 94-98 grill onto that truck? Looks nice and clean.

Marcus


----------



## 2401 (Feb 3, 2001)

Well, timsjeep, ya got me beat by a year - mine's a '75 GMC (albeit with a '79 front clip so I could have an in-cab hood release  ) 

Always liked the lines of those '70's Fords.


----------



## Ohiosnow (Sep 20, 2001)

*My rig*


----------



## cthom (Aug 30, 2001)

i hope this works?


----------



## stslawncare (Jun 8, 2000)

awesome rigs everyone


----------



## BOSS Adam (Jun 13, 2001)

Yeh very nice rigs everyone


----------



## grassNsnow (Oct 16, 2001)

check this dodge out.....8' boss straght blade with prowings, and a 2 ton AirFlow Salter. truck : 99 ram 2500


----------



## grassNsnow (Oct 16, 2001)

same truck in the summer with a pair of 35" mud terrains


----------



## MLI (Jul 26, 2000)

heres one of ours!...


----------



## fordman (Oct 31, 2001)

MLI

I'm not seeing the pic. You must have posted it wrong.


----------



## BOSS Adam (Jun 13, 2001)

I don't see the pic either


----------



## BRIMOW525 (Jan 23, 2001)

Here's my 83 C3500 dump with 8' blade and plow wings. Also has Buyers spreader that has done more work in the last 2yrs then the plow!


----------



## BRIMOW525 (Jan 23, 2001)

Here's another pic of both the 83 and the 95 K2500 with an 8 footer. I named the pic wishfull thinking cause after I took the pic it stopped snowing completely!


----------



## sgreanbean (Mar 1, 2001)

heres mine again!


----------



## phillyplowking1 (Dec 19, 2001)

heres one of mine


----------



## phillyplowking1 (Dec 19, 2001)

l


----------



## landscaper3 (May 2, 2000)

*truck pic*

1 of the trucks


----------



## landscaper3 (May 2, 2000)

A few more.


----------



## JD PLOWER (May 18, 2001)

Brian, nice rig!


----------



## landscaper3 (May 2, 2000)

And the big snow machine!


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

Brian that is a nice set up.You have the same case that I do what year is it?


----------



## landscaper3 (May 2, 2000)

Its a 1998 I think Case 580 4WD! Only have for winter season and this one for summer!


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

That lookes prety good too, you must get alot of use out of that Kubota .Do you like the case? I use mine for both snow and dirt work.great machine just wish mine was superL with hte 3rd spool in the front for plow hook up.


----------



## BOSS Adam (Jun 13, 2001)

Very nice set up you got there Landscaper3


----------



## Columbia Turf (Nov 22, 2001)

I finally think this will post. These trucks are just waiting to go to work.


----------

